# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > اقتصاد وأعمال >  كتاب : قياس وتقويم الاداء

## شذى البنفسج

كتاب : قياس و تقويم الاداء 


قسم الادارة المالية ..


للتحميل اتبع الرابط التالي :

قياس و تقويم الاداء 













 :SnipeR (5):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (5):

----------

